# How To Improve 1 Minute Power?



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi fellas... I'm looking for drills to improve my 1 minute power. I really think this is a weak spot in my game. Can anyone share some interval training ideas with me? Stuff that has worked for you etc...???

Thanks!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

besides the obvious stuff like "do more 1-min intervals", I like to put 1 to 2-min intervals in the middle of longer ones in a "pyramid" fashion: sub-max effort --> max effort --> sub-max effort

bottom line, short-term power is improved by taxing that particular energy system. It hurts. a lot.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

JustTooBig said:


> besides the obvious stuff like "do more 1-min intervals", I like to put 1 to 2-min intervals in the middle of longer ones in a "pyramid" fashion: sub-max effort --> max effort --> sub-max effort
> 
> bottom line, short-term power is improved by taxing that particular energy system.* It hurts. a lot.*



Yes, that's what I'm afraid of. haha

I just upgraded to a 3 and I _know_ I need to work on this. I've been killing the FTP training but not really worked the shorter intervals.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

MaddSkillz said:


> Yes, that's what I'm afraid of. haha
> 
> I just upgraded to a 3 and I _know_ I need to work on this. I've been killing the FTP training but not really worked the shorter intervals.


oh, and I assume you're talking about 1-min power as it relates to road racing (which is WAY different than 1-min power for a kilo on the track)? Climbing short rollers, attacking, chasing, sprinting, etc... all use short-term power.

My coach is also a big fan of "flyers" during longer workouts -- from a med-hard to hard effort, attacking and launching into a 1km 'flyer' that's nearly a red-line effort, then settling back into the med-hard effort for recovery. That cycle will be repeated 2-4 times, maybe. For me, it improves not only my short-term power, but the ability to recover from those efforts while still putting out decent power (not just sitting up and spinning to recover).


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

For road racing what you really want is to surge for a minute and then return back to tempo work. Work on deficit and recovery. 20x 1min tempo, 1min FTP +5-10%. Your HR should end up doing a slow climb throughout the workout. the better you get there the flatter it will get when you draw a trend line. Hope this helps.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

JustTooBig said:


> oh, and I assume you're talking about 1-min power as it relates to road racing (which is WAY different than 1-min power for a kilo on the track)? Climbing short rollers, attacking, chasing, sprinting, etc... all use short-term power.
> 
> My coach is also a big fan of "flyers" during longer workouts -- from a med-hard to hard effort, attacking and launching into a 1km 'flyer' that's nearly a red-line effort, then settling back into the med-hard effort for recovery. That cycle will be repeated 2-4 times, maybe. For me, it improves not only my short-term power, but the ability to recover from those efforts while still putting out decent power (not just sitting up and spinning to recover).


Yes, definitely something I should add to my training. Thanks!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

bytewalls said:


> For road racing what you really want is to surge for a minute and then return back to tempo work. Work on deficit and recovery. 20x 1min tempo, 1min FTP +5-10%. Your HR should end up doing a slow climb throughout the workout. the better you get there the flatter it will get when you draw a trend line. Hope this helps.


Wow, so do 1 minute temp and then follow that up with 1 minute FTP +5-10%. And do those 20 times, correct?

Sounds doable. Thanks!


----------



## lancedobbs417 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dunno


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

MaddSkillz said:


> Wow, so do 1 minute temp and then follow that up with 1 minute FTP +5-10%. And do those 20 times, correct?
> 
> Sounds doable. Thanks!


Yep, or do 2 sets of 10. With 10 min endurance level effort in between, and as always warm up and cool down when doing higher effort level stuff.


----------

